# Lake Okeechobee Bass Fishing w/JD'sCustomBaits Dan B.



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Dan Bieniek, the co-owner of JD'sCustomBaits and fellow Gheenoe owner and I loaded up the Gheenoe  and headed north to Okeechobee. We took 7 mile ditch out of Moore Haven to the Dynamite Cut trail. Once we arrived at the entrance we saw that even in my shallow water skiff there would be no way I could navigate the trail safely. We opted to continue our run out towards the lake. Within a few minutes we had found a good looking area (Monkey Box) full of lilly pads, hydrilla, bully whips and kissimmee grass. We tied on some of the JD'sCustomBaits frogs and got to work. We were picking up fish slowly throughtout the day. At about 4 in the afternoon we went on a tear, putting several 6# class bass in the boat and fighting a handfull more of similiar or better sized fish. Despite using 7'6" heavy action flipping sticks and 40#&65# braid, we just could not get alot of the fish out of the thick cover. We put somewhere around 22 fish in the boat. Dan had a couple of 4 pounders and three 6+ pounders for a personal best 27# sack. I picked up a 15# sack. All were caught on the frog. It was a great day on the lake and I'am already plotting the next trip up in a couple of weeks. P.S. All fish were eventually released to fight another day.

















[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyIXZhLJLFo[/media]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are some monster bass


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I fish the hell out of Dan's frogs but I don't have a truly big one to show for it yet up here in central Florida. I need to go to the Stick Marsh or down Captain Shane's way to crank those boogers! Nice fish, no doubt!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are some fatties! Nice Fish.


----------

